# The Incredible Osprey



## Gary O' (Sep 1, 2018)

Incredible footage

I used to see these great birds go to work while I fished the Clackamas River

Notice how he shakes his head like a dog to shed water 
Never seen that before


https://www.youtube.com/embed/nA3LtXnNIto?feature=player_embedded


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 1, 2018)

That was an amazing video, Gary!  Here is a story about "The Great Horned Owl That Took Over the Osprey Nest".


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 1, 2018)

Excellent

Nature is nothing less than grand
It proves itself everyday out here


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 1, 2018)

Great video Gary, called my husband in to check it out.  I've never seen that kind of head/wing shake either.  That Osprey has a nice full belly, that's for sure!   I've seen some really nice pictures from that site in the past.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 2, 2018)

Interesting video, what a fisherman!


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 2, 2018)

Fearless!


----------



## Pappy (Sep 2, 2018)

Enjoyed the video very much. Thanks, Gary.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 3, 2018)

Learning to Fly


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 3, 2018)

I love the Great Horned Owl!


----------

